# CPU Temp. high or normal?



## rouble (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello guys.
My new pc is 1 month old and is starting to worry me.
I am using i5 2400 system with stock fan..For the past one month I didn't gave much attention to temps. at full load.But tomorrow I did run different tests and found this as the data.You guys plz check the images and tell me if these are normal.


*Under Full/Half Load*


*img6.imageshack.us/img6/4977/capture66h.th.jpg


*img232.imageshack.us/img232/312/capture1ev.th.jpg

*img337.imageshack.us/img337/4411/capturejcg.th.jpg

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/4189/capture2yej.th.jpg


*Under Idle Conditions*

*img837.imageshack.us/img837/4894/capture6566.th.jpg

*img845.imageshack.us/img845/4945/capture4a.th.jpg


----------



## Myth (Jul 5, 2012)

I cant see the images !


----------



## rouble (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ Really??
But I can see them..
Are you seeing nothing at all??

*Bump*


----------



## rider (Jul 6, 2012)

It looks everything is normal. Keep PC in AC room for better results.


----------



## rouble (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ Are 80-84 deg normal at 100% load..I don't think so..
I am confused!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2012)

> But tomorrow I did run different test


 you ran tests tommorow? Anyways what tests did you run. Open the cabinet and check if there is dust accumalated on heatsink fan.


----------



## rouble (Jul 6, 2012)

@thetechfreak 
rofl.tomorrow , I mean yesterday..
Fan is cleaned and is properly attached..
I ran intel burn test..
I checked my bios too and that gave me these readings..

Processor temperature- 75 C
PCH temperature- 67 C
Memory temperature- 41 C
VR temperature- 48 C

And also tell me if my CPU fan is running ok
It is running at 1110 RPM from bios..


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 6, 2012)

1110 RPM is low.. Intel heatsinks go upto 3500RPM


----------



## Myth (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry about that images visibility thing.  I guess the adblocker was being naughty.

Clean system. Check cabinet air flow setup(placement of fans).
Dont keep the cabinet in cramped places. Keep some gap around it to allow proper ventilation. 
If problem still persists, get a decent heatsink+fan (ie CM hyper evo + ).


----------



## rouble (Jul 8, 2012)

@ArjunKiller I think that may be the culprit but I don't seem to find anything in bios to control the cpu fan speed..

@Myth Everything is done but still problem is there..besides I will be getting a rear fan in a day or two..Lets see what happens..

BTW does anyone know how to undervolt the i5 2400 through DH67CL??


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 8, 2012)

Normally CI5's get around 30-35 degree at lowest load , and at 100 utilization its easy to reach 70+ temperature.

Do you have a GPU to share the graphic load ??

I think its normal temperature considering the fact that you are using stock fans and that too running at 1100 rpm. Step it up in BIOS , else find a windows based application which will do it for you.

But for long term usage its not advisable to rely on stock fans and coolers.


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

@ rouble - to rotate the cpu fan at max possible RPM - look for an option called Intel Smart Fan Cntrol/System Fan Control/Cpu Fan control or something similar and set it to disable - this should make the cpu and cabinet fans rotate at maximum RPM.


----------



## rouble (Jul 9, 2012)

@topgear There is absolutely no such settings in my dh67cl..Its a very limted mobo as far as settings are concerned..
But I have successfully increased the speed of the fan from bios after so many days of googling..Its related to cpu temperature settings..
Will buy a rear fan and do some cable management and then see if the temps are good..


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 9, 2012)

Try to lower the PLL voltage, it helps lowering temp.


----------



## rouble (Jul 9, 2012)

^^It has no option like that in my h67 board..As I said its very limited..DH67CL can't be undervolted as far as I know coz it itself idles at very less voltage so no need to do it here..and as far as temps go they are in their late 50s in 100% load which I think is acceptable..


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 9, 2012)

Your temps are fine man.. if you're so worried then buy a cheap aftermarket cooler like CM Hyper TX3.. costs 1.2k


----------



## rouble (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah now they are fine..


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

so after increasing the fan RPM what's your current idle and load temps ?


----------



## rouble (Jul 10, 2012)

@topgear Now my idle temps are around 30-40..
And on 100 % load through intel burn test around 60-65..
Are these fine according to you or not??


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2012)

temps are fine .


----------

